# Computer Help and Advice Computer Wizaerdz Inc.



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

<SPAN class=postbody>If anyone needs some assistance post it Here. before taking it to the shop 
I can fix them over the computer or laptop or over the phone . I can retrieve psw if locked out and other stuff.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I dopn't know if you read the other thread or not but everytime I start up my computer a thing pops up and says googleupdate.exe app error. I've tried getting rid of the toolbar but It won't let me delete some of it for some reason. Any answers?


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

what are you running?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Windows XP with IE 8


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

do you have any messenger service?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *gotcha (1/5/2010)*do you have any messenger service?


NOpe


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a laptop that won't start. It won't access thr hard drive? Thoughts? Is it worth fixing?


----------

